#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  How To Break Up Respectfully?

## Moana

*Hello Guys!*

In the beginning, it's yes exciting. You can't wait to see your boyfriend or girlfriend- and it feels amazing to know that he or she feels the same way. Th happiness and excitement of a new relationship can overpower everything else.

Nothing stays new forever, though! Things change as couples get to know more about each other, some people settle into the comfort zone whereas some drift apart.


*CAN YOU GUYS TELL US SOME WAYS TO RESPECTFULLY BREAK UP SOMEONE WITHOUT CREATING A MESS?*

----------


## subasan

Your question itself has the answer. Give respect to your gf/bf. The respect you give them shows your love for them. Forcing the other person for your own benefits is a kind of narcissist behaviour. Instead try to understand them better and give them the space they needed. Try to understand from their view and don't force your view on them. With age comes the maturity and the true understanding of love. This is the interview between two celebrities (divorced) whom I look up in life, please check with video to understand matured love, 
YouTube

----------


## Moana

> Your question itself has the answer. Give respect to your gf/bf. The respect you give them shows your love for them. Forcing the other person for your own benefits is a kind of narcissist behaviour. Instead try to understand them better and give them the space they needed. Try to understand from their view and don't force your view on them. With age comes the maturity and the true understanding of love. This is the interview between two celebrities (divorced) whom I look up in life, please check with video to understand matured love, 
> YouTube


True words, it's all about understanding and maturity . But my question is how would you break up with your bf/gf without actually causing a scene or so ? Do you think that breaking up with a mutual understanding might bring in a respect between the two people even after ages ?

----------


## subasan

> True words, it's all about understanding and maturity . But my question is how would you break up with your bf/gf without actually causing a scene or so ? Do you think that breaking up with a mutual understanding might bring in a respect between the two people even after ages ?


Definitely! It's hard to like a person throughout your life. Each person has flaws. At some point in your life, you liked that particular person. There should be a reason for you to like that person. When you find that it's not the same between you both like before, that's when the separation happens. You have given your time and energy for that person. It's better to let the person know, how you feel about them at the point. If the understanding is mutual, then it makes things easier. Respect is something which you give to every other person irrespective of ages.

----------


## Moana

> Definitely! It's hard to like a person throughout your life. Each person has flaws. At some point in your life, you liked that particular person. There should be a reason for you to like that person. When you find that it's not the same between you both like before, that's when the separation happens. You have given your time and energy for that person. It's better to let the person know, how you feel about them at the point. If the understanding is mutual, then it makes things easier. Respect is something which you give to every other person irrespective of ages.


It means that it is time to let go of the person once we start feeling, we're not the same anymore.. Such insecurities! Is it so? One thing that is for sure is if people break up with mutual understanding the pain is less.

----------


## subasan

> It means that it is time to let go of the person once we start feeling, we're not the same anymore.. Such insecurities! Is it so? One thing that is for sure is if people break up with mutual understanding the pain is less.


It's an individual's decision to whether to let go of that person or to live together irrespective of the hardships, Of course, we're not the same as we were few years before. We evolve as a person, our views change. When the understanding is better, the love for the person is bigger. Mutual understanding means to let go of the person(if they wish) even though you know you love them more.

----------


## Moana

> It's an individual's decision to whether to let go of that person or to live together irrespective of the hardships, Of course, we're not the same as we were few years before. We evolve as a person, our views change. When the understanding is better, the love for the person is bigger. Mutual understanding means to let go of the person(if they wish) even though you know you love them more.


Hmm true, the hardest thing to do in life is to let go of someone you really love. Just for their own good!

----------


## Assassin

> *Hello Guys!*
> 
> In the beginning, it's yes exciting. You can't wait to see your boyfriend or girlfriend- and it feels amazing to know that he or she feels the same way. Th happiness and excitement of a new relationship can overpower everything else.
> 
> Nothing stays new forever, though! Things change as couples get to know more about each other, some people settle into the comfort zone whereas some drift apart.
> 
> 
> *CAN YOU GUYS TELL US SOME WAYS TO RESPECTFULLY BREAK UP SOMEONE WITHOUT CREATING A MESS?*


In my point of view real men find chances to stay forever, there will be no need of breakup after all but if it's unfortunate it is not necessary explain each other breakup will happen.

----------


## Bhavya

> In my point of view real men find chances to stay forever, there will be no need of breakup after all but if it's unfortunate it is not necessary explain each other breakup will happen.


True, most of the people don't want to break up, but there are circumstances come in life which make people to break up for their own good. Sometimes it's because of toxic or abusive relationship and sometime it can be a mutual decision whatever it is people have right to choose the path that will lead them to happy and peaceful life.

----------

